# Image cannot be displayed on office 2007 but can open on office 2003



## joel83 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

After upgrading to Office 2007, I discovered that some of the image file 
will have problem. I will get the following message displayed with a red 
cross:

"The image cannot be displayed. Your computer may not have enough memoery to 
open the image, or the image may have been conrrupted. Restart your 
computer,and then open the file again. If the red x still appears, you may 
have to delete the image and then insert it again."

But if I opened the same document on office 2003, it is showing fine.

Please advice. 

Best Regards,
Joe


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

How is your memory situation? 2003 uses less memory than 2007, so if you're tight, some things might work in 2003 but not in 2007.

Try doing a disk clean-up, defrag, then up your virtual memory setting. Also turn off any applications you don't need running - like those "handy online shortcut bars" or quick-access panels.


----------



## joel83 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Gistek,

Many thanks for your reply.

Currently I'm running on 2Gb RAM, c2d processor. 
I had changed my paging file size to the maximum too.
But I still cannot view the image even if I am not running any program.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Then I'm stumped. Have you tried to "repair" the Word installation?

Do the files work on another computer's 2007?

The error message indicates to me that it's not a setting problem.


----------



## joel83 (Dec 11, 2009)

No. It is not working on another computer's 2007 too. I had tried it on another 5 computers.


----------

